
YouTube, Netflix Publish First Videos Transcoded Using AV1 - SoapSeller
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13365/youtube-publishes-first-videos-transcoded-using-av1
======
rasz

        youtube-dl.exe -F https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOOhPfMbuIQ
        
        243          webm       640x360    360p  409k , vp9, 24fps, video only, 8.73MiB
        134          mp4        640x360    360p  467k , avc1.4d401e, 24fps, video only, 7.66MiB
        396          mp4        640x360    360p  509k , av01.0.05M.08, 24fps, video only, 7.85MiB
        244          webm       854x480    480p  752k , vp9, 24fps, video only, 14.28MiB
        397          mp4        854x480    480p  755k , av01.0.05M.08, 24fps, video only, 11.86MiB
        135          mp4        854x480    480p  871k , avc1.4d401e, 24fps, video only, 14.51MiB
        398          mp4        1280x720   720p 1248k , av01.0.05M.08, 24fps, video only, 20.17MiB
        247          webm       1280x720   720p 1444k , vp9, 24fps, video only, 27.34MiB
        136          mp4        1280x720   720p 1544k , avc1.4d401f, 24fps, video only, 26.22MiB
        399          mp4        1920x1080  1080p 2073k , av01.0.05M.08, 24fps, video only, 33.23MiB
        248          webm       1920x1080  1080p 2506k , vp9, 24fps, video only, 47.37MiB
        137          mp4        1920x1080  1080p 2693k , avc1.640028, 24fps, video only, 48.38MiB
        271          webm       2560x1440  1440p 6095k , vp9, 24fps, video only, 104.64MiB
        313          webm       3840x2160  2160p 15715k , vp9, 24fps, video only, 336.61MiB
    
    

33 vs 48MB looks great.

------
jimbo1qaz
I'm utterly disappointed in the lack of screencast GUI content or 2D pixel
games. In a playlist designed to be representative of popular Youtube content,
this serves to show how video codecs are purposefully neglecting 2D pixel
content.

Maybe they just don't want to publicize how poorly DCT-based codecs perform
when given sharp edges in brightness and color.

